# It should be illegal to look as good as Thom Strijd (pics)



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 14, 2019)

@thomstrijd1 on instagram.

Relatively low profile MM.

Rivals Barrett and destroys Chico IMO.


----------



## xit (Aug 14, 2019)

Eyelid exposure


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 14, 2019)

xit said:


> Eyelid exposure


Still wins.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Aug 14, 2019)

He doesn’t have a square jaw but Yet is still so good looking. Obviously that eye color is Just insane. Look theorists GTFIH and explain. Harmony plays a big role here too


----------



## xit (Aug 14, 2019)

I would rather look like opry

Opry dresses better too


MD_Hopeful69 said:


> He doesn’t have a square jaw but Yet is still so good looking. Obviously that eye color is Just insane. Look theorists GTFIH and explain. Harmony plays a big role here too


He also has nct


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 14, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> He doesn’t have a square jaw but Yet is still so good looking. Obviously that eye color is Just insane. Look theorists GTFIH and explain. Harmony plays a big role here too



Agreed, Dutch eye colour is off the charts (He is Dutch)

I think his skin tone and evenness is a huge part of his apeal.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Aug 14, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Agreed, Dutch eye colour is off the charts (He is Dutch)
> 
> I think his skin tone and evenness is a huge part of his apeal.


He has a high class oval face. Yeah. He looks very pretty


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 14, 2019)

looking at his pics is sui fuel ngl


he looks like barret with chicos appeal to women. 

hes like a mix of both.

hes prolly one of the dudes id give a 10/10


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 14, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> He doesn’t have a square jaw but Yet is still so good looking. Obviously that eye color is Just insane. Look theorists GTFIH and explain. Harmony plays a big role here too


He has no flaws to speak of, combine with all the possible ratios being perfect (lip width to nose width, height of the upper third. Etc)


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 14, 2019)

Low 7


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 14, 2019)

low sex appeal


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Aug 14, 2019)

NCT


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> looking at his pics is sui fuel ngl
> 
> 
> he looks like barret with chicos appeal to women.
> ...



Don't sui bro, Gene editing (CRISPR) will come out in like 20 years where you can buy genes like these^


Alarico8 said:


> Low 7


lol.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Aug 14, 2019)

chesscel said:


> He has no flaws to speak of, combine with all the possible ratios being perfect (lip width to nose width, height of the upper third. Etc)


That’s so true. He doesn’t have insane bones but the ratios are insane.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 14, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> low sex appeal


his girlfriend:


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 14, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> his girlfriend:
> 
> View attachment 97209


still low sex appeal


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> his girlfriend:
> 
> View attachment 97209


god tier couple, if i would be this dude i would just post pics with her to let world know that we're the sexiest couple on earth. Also this dude is 2nd after Delon. He mog shit out of opry, barret or chico. I would eat shit to be him


----------



## Casadonis (Aug 14, 2019)

mogs all the gay ass alien looking, bone-overloaden mm with zero broad appeal into the fucking dirty


----------



## xit (Aug 14, 2019)

Nct theory destroyed!


----------



## haircutcel (Aug 14, 2019)

another day another chad worship thread
fags


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

xit said:


> Nct theory destroyed!


who cares about nct in 2019


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Aug 14, 2019)

if i said 
it should be illegal to have a dick longer than an arm
would people react the same?


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 14, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> @thomstrijd1 on instagram.
> 
> Relatively low profile MM.
> 
> ...


Manlet.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Manlet.


how tall he is?


----------



## middayshowers (Aug 14, 2019)

Imagine him with brown eyes. Light green eyes halo him so hard


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 14, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> low sex appeal


He could get any woman instantly


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> how tall he is?


No idea, but judging from his pictures it’s very evident that he’s short.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No idea, but judging from his pictures it’s very evident that he’s short.


even if i height mog him i would eat sit to be him


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> even if i height mog him i would eat sit to be him


Eat shit? Alright.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Eat shit? Alright.


His face is second after Alain so it's worth it


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thom... haha


----------



## Casadonis (Aug 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> how tall he is?


He looks 5 ft 11 next to other guys


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

Casadonis said:


> He looks 5 ft 11 next to other guys


 even if he's 5'8 he's slayer, with 5'11 and lifts he's unmoggable (only Delon can mog him )


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 14, 2019)

Casadonis said:


> He looks 5 ft 11 next to other guys


He’s definitely not 5’11.


Casadonis said:


> He looks 5 ft 11 next to other guys


Does this look like someone who’s 5’11 to you? 




He’s even on his fucking tippy-toes while taking the picture.


----------



## Casadonis (Aug 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> He’s definitely not 5’11.
> 
> Does this look like someone who’s 5’11 to you?
> View attachment 97243
> ...



I agree that he gives off a shorty vibe when on his own. Probably due to proportions (short legs relative to torso). However you have to take into account that he looks within a few cm of all the guys he is with, including pictures where you can see the feet (no tip toeing or massive lifts), and that they all are mostly Dutch/German. Average Height in Netherlands and Northern Germany in that age bracket is like 6 ft/6ft 1.

Two guys on his instagram have modelling portfolios with their height:

Ward Strootman: 184cm





and Thomas Nielsen: 188cm





Nielsen definitely looks like it. Ward maybe. Let's just assume the agencies fraud by like 3 cm. So Ward around 180/181cm and Nielsen around 185cm.

Here Thom looks pretty much the same height as Ward.





Here he has some advantage due to camera angle and slope of the beach. However he does not look like a manlet next to Nielsen.





Here among other people that also wear boots etc.





His girlfriend is pegged at 176cm by her agency:





even with tip toeing and slope advantage at the beach and her being 2-3 cm shorter than her listing, he still has a few cm on her:













He looks pretty much like 179/180cm. Minimum 178cm (at night). Is he height frauding with tip toes, slope advantages, camera angle? For sure. But cmon man, manlet? Is he ever dwarfed? No. He looks at most slightly below the average male, IN THE NETHERLANDS. Or do you want to tell me all the other people are manlets too?


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 14, 2019)

This guy is so fucking amazingly good looking. I would live as him if I dont have torso and I only have head. 
God and his friends are godlike too.
There are so many good looking people and why am I utter subhuman sinner??
This is real suifuel.
This is real suifuel man. I cant have any of things that he is allowed. Why do I even fucking live? It's better ending right now..


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Casadonis (Aug 14, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> God and his friends are godlike too.


birds of a feather flock together


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 14, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I would live as him if I dont have torso and I only have head.


pure cage tbh


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

Casadonis said:


> I agree that he gives off a shorty vibe when on his own. Probably due to proportions (short legs relative to torso). However you have to take into account that he looks within a few cm of all the guys he is with, including pictures where you can see the feet (no tip toeing or massive lifts), and that they all are mostly Dutch/German. Average Height in Netherlands and Northern Germany in that age bracket is like 6 ft/6ft 1.
> 
> Two guys on his instagram have modelling portfolios with their height:
> 
> ...


Basicly 178 is enough to slay with that face. Also body is another bonus.


----------



## Casadonis (Aug 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Basicly 178 is enough to slay with that face. Also body is another bonus.


Indeed, looks really classy too


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 14, 2019)

xit said:


> Eyelid exposure


eyelid exposure does not count if you have good ratios, perfect lower third and blue vertically narrow eyes


----------



## Casadonis (Aug 14, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> eyelid exposure does not count if you have good ratios, perfect lower third and blue vertically narrow eyes


+ it's minimal uee not some cillian murphy level of exposure


----------



## xit (Aug 14, 2019)

Casadonis said:


> + it's minimal uee not some cillian murphy level of exposure








he looks good


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

xit said:


> he looks good


he's highclass chad


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 14, 2019)

JFL he's holding the wine glass like a simpleton pleb

Try going to France and holding your wine like that.. see what happens


----------



## Casadonis (Aug 14, 2019)

xit said:


> he looks good


I just used him as an example of extreme uee (completely missing fat pads and fully exposed eyelids), nothing more. Thom has some exposure. On a spectrum he is closer to hunter eyes than Cillian


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 15, 2019)

when will it be our turn boyos?


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 15, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> if i said
> it should be illegal to have a dick longer than an arm
> would people react the same?


Put a sock cock in it would you


----------



## UglyMan (Aug 15, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> @thomstrijd1 on instagram.
> 
> Relatively low profile MM.
> 
> ...


If he was brown it’s over


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 15, 2019)

His attraction comes from hair, skin color and quality and of course eye color halo. Everything else is very mediocre. If you morphed him with dark brown eyes, buzzcut or short hair and took away his tan and made him more palish white he would drop INSTATNYL like 2 points


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Aug 15, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> His attraction comes from hair, skin color and quality and of course eye color halo. Everything else is very mediocre. If you morphed him with dark brown eyes, buzzcut or short hair and took away his tan and made him more palish white he would drop INSTATNYL like 2 points



Hair, skin color and eyes is quite a lot though and the fact is he DOES have those features 


facemaxxed said:


> Hair, skin color and eyes is quite a lot though and the fact is he DOES have those features



and if you were to do those changes to pretty much any MM they would drop 2 points.

Could you imagine Barrett with no tan, brown eyes, and shaved head?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Aug 15, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> low sex appeal



Low iq


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 15, 2019)

Virgin said:


> I am an idiot


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 15, 2019)

Casadonis said:


> I agree that he gives off a shorty vibe when on his own. Probably due to proportions (short legs relative to torso). However you have to take into account that he looks within a few cm of all the guys he is with, including pictures where you can see the feet (no tip toeing or massive lifts), and that they all are mostly Dutch/German. Average Height in Netherlands and Northern Germany in that age bracket is like 6 ft/6ft 1.
> 
> Two guys on his instagram have modelling portfolios with their height:
> 
> ...


i will mog him very soon, i already height and frame mog.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Aug 15, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> I am an arrogant retard


----------



## Abyss Dweller (Aug 15, 2019)

7.5 PSL as he's below 6ft , but a Gigachad slayer nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 15, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> He doesn’t have a square jaw but Yet is still so good looking. Obviously that eye color is Just insane. Look theorists GTFIH and explain. Harmony plays a big role here too


It's all in the harmony my dude


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 15, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> His attraction comes from hair, skin color and quality and of course eye color halo. Everything else is very mediocre. If you morphed him with dark brown eyes, buzzcut or short hair and took away his tan and made him more palish white he would drop INSTATNYL like 2 points


without his hair, skin color and color halo he'd be a normie.
nowhere near unmoggable tbh


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 15, 2019)

Some people are coping hard here tbh ngl. I'd kill 1 million babies and 2 millions puppies just to look like him


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 15, 2019)

if i would look like that i would mog my enemies and broke heart's of my oneits by rejecting them


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 15, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Does this look like someone who’s 5’11 to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just fucking lens distortion. Everyone looks head-heavy and stocky from this camera angle.

If he actually had those proportions in real life he would be like 5 ft or something.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 5, 2020)

FaceandHFD said:


> still low sex appeal


major cope


----------



## OldRooster (Apr 5, 2020)

Is he related to Strom Thurmond?


----------



## Baal (Apr 5, 2020)

he has a god tier coloring


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 7, 2020)

Never began for him


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Never began for him
> 
> View attachment 341790


autism avi


----------



## VIP in hell (Apr 7, 2020)

aren't you astro faggot alt? your opinions dont matter anyway


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Apr 7, 2020)

VIP in hell said:


> aren't you astro faggot alt? your opinions dont matter anyway



no clue who Astro is


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 7, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> @thomstrijd1 on instagram.
> 
> Relatively low profile MM.
> 
> ...


Tiny skull keep coping


----------



## VIP in hell (Apr 7, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> no clue who Astro is


aight i mistaken you. i apologize


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Apr 7, 2020)

xit said:


> Eyelid exposure


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Nosecel (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 18, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> View attachment 413301


don't compare this sandnigger to strijd


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (May 18, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


>




truly over.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 18, 2020)

Livin that Chad life yo


----------

